# Lantern



## bikiba (Apr 25, 2014)

This is my first lantern! This one in particular is missing a clamp that would then attach to your handlebars. There are also maybe 3 dents and the top piece is a bit smooshed.

With respect to quality, post the polish, on a scale of 1-10 [ 10=best ] i am thinking it is probably a solid 6. [ would like to hear comments from the experts ] If i can get the dents out and clean it up a bit more i think it would move to a 7.

first pics are how i got it, 2nd set of pics on the beautiful tablecloth is post a first round clean/polish [ by hand ]. Next is to get in all the joints/bends and then do a buffing on the whole thing.

seems the only way i can upload photos is by using an album
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=1801

let me know what you think


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 26, 2014)

Based on your photos, it appears to be a  Solar Bicycle Lamp made by the  Badger
Brass Co. from Kenosha, Wis. It's carbide power lamp. These lamps went out of fashion
in the late 1930's when battery operated bicycle lights became practical.
I have one in my collection:





If you can remove the dents yourself, obviously it would improve the quality.
If you have someone fix it, consider the cost .

This style was vastly produced & there are many still available. 
The price will depend on the condition & how complete it is.

Mine is complete & I paid under $100 .
Prices will vary.

Good Luck !


----------



## bikiba (Apr 26, 2014)

*thanks!*

thanks for the info 2jakes!

yes it seems i have the same model, missing the handlebar mount.

i paid $58 which i thought was reasonable considering all the other ones i have seen have either no glass or a jewel missing or cracked lens or something else.

my sister in laws dad is a silversmith and i was thinking of asking him for a favor. 

how tough is it to find the mounting bracket?


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 26, 2014)

bikiba said:


> thanks for the info 2jakes!
> 
> how tough is it to find the mounting bracket?





The original mounting bracket by "itself" might be tough to find.

This sounds like I'm contradicting myself when I mentioned that these
lamps are available.  They are.

But if the lamp is complete...not many sellers will just sell a part only.

On several occasions, I will buy a broken or incomplete item at a low price.
Especially if the item contains the parts that I need.

In the past I have fabricated parts as needed until I locate an original.

*One thing I have learned ...is ...when you find an item that you like ...never
ever...put it off with the idea that it'll be there when you go back....*


----------

